# Pics gotten from trail camera last week...



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

Got these pics from our cabin this past weekend when we went up there and checked the trail camera. Okay, we didn't go up there just to check the trail camera but it is always exciting after a few weeks to see what has walked by and it is the very first thing we do even before unpacking. Check these out! Everyone likes to see pics and so I like to share them with ya'll... I hope others do the same.

Enjoy.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Thats Cool!!!!!! What area is your cabin at????


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

Downtown L.A. :lol: 

Actually we are around the Grayling area.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Thats cool, we hunt the Alpena area. Was told that there are quite a few bears around, but never seen one. It would be cool to see a few, not to mention to be able to get some pics!!!!


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

That's awesome! Are there two cubs in the second pic?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Very cool!


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

We see a few bear south of you, near Moorstown. I gotta get me one of those cameras!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Too cool!


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

Great pics 4x4, getting my blood pumping for the upcomming season. Looks like a good size bear.


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

Actually, my brother and I were trying to determine the approximate weight of the bear in the first pic. He thought it was bigger that I did. I didn't think the head was all that big and therefore, I estimated the weight around 160-170 lbs. What are all of your estimates? I am not real experienced at guessing bear weight so I would like to see how close I am to what others think. 

BTW, Nimrod1... I sent you an email.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Hard to tell from that picture, I would also guess 170's give or take.

Thanks for sharing the pictures, its alway nice to see them.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

I was thinking over 200.00 Looks like the stubby my brother in law got a couple years ago. Short, fat sow with a j-lo butt. Dressed out at 220.


This would be a good pole to start 4x4  

Guess the weight


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

That is a good idea Snakebit. I think I will wait a while till bear season gets a little closer. Maybe it will help some guys out in their estimations while out in the field. I know my one brother is absolutely terrible at estimating deer weights. He took a small deer last year that he swore to us would dress out 100-120 lbs. He was telling us this on our handhelds before he shot it. Needless to say, I picked it up with one are and tossed it on the four wheeler. He was sick the rest of the day and then some. Some people just don't have a knack for weight estimation. I like to think that I am somewhat good at it but I credit that to all of the steer and hog auctions that I have gone to and estimating the weights of the livestock when walking around looking for one to purchase. Again though... I really do like the idea of a pole on this.


----------



## Quakmaster316 (May 9, 2004)

Those are SWEET pics I didnt get my bear permitt this year.

Thanks for sharing 
A.J.:coolgleam


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Awesome pics!


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

awesome pics!!


----------



## bloodtrail (Nov 21, 2003)

looks like cub on the left has a collar on,, maybe


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

Nope... no collar. I brought up my original picture that was higher resolution and zoomed in and it is just a light glare by his ear that makes it look that way.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Excellent pic from a trail cam. :chillin:


----------



## whitedog (May 11, 2003)

I am not one to tell a person how to guess the size of a bear, but what I do is if its a poor pic, or a fast look while the hounds are running is try to look and the ears, if you cant get a good look at the full body, the ears tell a lot, the size and the spread, if a bears ears stand up tall and apear large the bear is smaller, if the ears are close together its a smaller bear, if a bears ears apear to be small, thats a sign of a larger bear and the spread apears to be wide its a sign of a larger bear, I have been at a lot of bear kills and think I am a fair judge of a bears weight, the bear I see in the first pic to me apears to be a smaller bear 150 or less, I could be roung, but the bears ears tell me its not very big, and I can tell by the bears pose, its very close to a meal basket, coarse I could be roung, ive only been on over 400 bear kills, with twise that many released, just my 0.02 cents, very nice pics, them cubs sure are cute arnt they.


----------



## GeeEmm (May 7, 2004)

Did you post those pictures on one of the camera manufacturers websites because I've seen them before? Maybe I'm nuts? Good shots at any rate.


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

GeeEmm...

I hate to be the one to break it to ya but... You Are Nuts!!!  

I have posted these pictures here ONLY and I can gaurantee you that they are not copies of pictures from somewhere else. Now, I highly doubt it but there is a very slight possibility that my brother may have posted them on the Penn's Woods sight. He is the only other one with those pictures (originally). Now, someone could have saved the pics off of this site and posted them on another site. Anyway, time to post some more pics as I just got new cards back from up north last night.


----------



## PARSON (Dec 19, 2003)

ON TWO OF YOUR POSTS I AM ONLY GETTING A BOX WITH AN X IN IT AND NO PICS. I DID GET THE ONE WITH THE BEARS NOSE IN THE CAMERA BUT NOT THE OTHERS. I DON'T KNOW IF YOU KNOW WHAT IS WRONG BUT PERHAPS SOMEONE ELSE WILL. LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING PICTURE.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i'm not getting any pics now, maybe he has limited bandwidth on the server he used to host em, and ran out of bandwidth.

steve


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

actually, i just checked, they aren't in the photopost anymore, so he or someone musta deleted them.

steve


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Here are the properties of the first one. I don't see them either.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/2682bear1-med.JPG


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

Yeah... sorry guys. I deleted these pics to free up more room for the new ones that I posted and upcoming new ones also. I didn't think about that it would also take the pic away from the post.


----------

